# VAPEFLY OPTIMA POD MOD



## Andre (7/4/21)

Any vendors have this in stock or will be bringing it in?

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/21)

Andre said:


> Any vendors have this in stock or will be bringing it in?
> 
> Thanks.



@Andre I think Vape King will have it shortly if they don't have it already! It's bloody marvellous!



@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (23/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre I think Vape King will have it shortly if they don't have it already! It's bloody marvellous!
> View attachment 228158
> 
> 
> @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo


Thank you @Rob Fisher. Not yet in stock, but will check from time to time.
Have been vaping pod systems (Aegis Boost Plus and Smok RPM80 Pro) with commercial coils only for the last few months. Now starting with commercial juices only. Getting to be a lazy vaper!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/21)

@Andre just a heads up... this has a TON of airflow and no way to close it down. I enjoy it but if you are looking for a tight airflow this isn't for you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

